# What's more painful - Contractions or pushing?



## Jayneypops

HI,

I am 24 weeks and am beginning to think about a birth plan. I have gone backwards and forwards between water births, epidural, and everything in between, and have some questions which I suppose seem a bit silly to ask but hey ho!

One of my questions is about pain (of course!). This is my first baby so my only knowledge of labour is what you see on TV/films and I doubt thats 100% realistic. I am wondering if the contractions in the later stages of labour are worse than actually pushing the baby out, or if the pushing and actual birth is the worst part?

I am really unsure about my pain threshold and have NO idea what to expect (getting a bit panicky even thinking about it all!)


----------



## Minnyb

From my experiences, the contractions are by far the most painful bit and the 'pushing' is almost a relief, however I do know a woman who hates the pushing and doesn't mind the contractions! I think the pushing can be quite satisfying as you know you're finally getting somewhere and baby will be with you soon, and the 'ring of fire' has never really worried me too much. Everyone's different though. Try not to worry, and if you feel you're getting a little over anxious perhaps try hypnobirthing to lessen your fears and give you confidence in your bodyand ability to handle the pain. I've been doing it and am a lot more relaxed this time around.x


----------



## Beaney192

Hi.
I found the contractions the more painful part and like the other person said the pushing is more satisfying then painful.


----------



## aj11

for me, the contractions were BY FAR way worse than pushing. I actually LOVED pushing, it felt very productive and powerful. :) Good luck!


----------



## Sovereign

Contractions were more painful without a doubt x


----------



## NaturalMomma

It's really different for everyone. I had a completely unmedicated birth (homebirth) and I didn't find either to be painful. For most of my labor the contractions felt like annoying menstural cramps. Then during transition, which is said to be the hardest part of labor and is near the end, it got intense. Contractions were one after another, but they still weren't painful. Pushing was an interesting feeling. I didn't feel like I had to poop, but it did feel like the sensation of vomiting, but at my vagina instead of my stomach. It didn't hurt. As soon as baby was born I had a huge rush of oxytocin which is a feel good hormone. I felt really loved and warm.


----------



## smileyfaces

contractions by a mile!!!!


----------



## Jayneypops

thank you for all of your responses so far - 

Would you ladies say that contractions are like very very painful period pains? - By that I mean are they 'cramp-like'?

I always thought I wouldnt want to be too prepared as I might freak myself out but actually, the more I am learning, the more I am feeling that I might just be able to cope with labour!! (always been very scared of labour)

Thanks again


----------



## smileyfaces

For me no, they were horrendous (sorry to scare you).
I was induced, first pessary didnt work, second one wored almost instantly and I was contracting every 1-2 mins and they were awful. 
They were full on from the start, no build up to the worst bit, just the strongest contractions from start to finish.
Hopefully it wont be like this for you x


----------



## Jayneypops

smileyfaces - do you think that was down to being induced? I have heard that being induced can make the stronger contractions come on straight away, I think thats why a lot of people hope they wont have to be induced - nothing we can do about it though I suppose, our bodies dont always do what we want!


----------



## Blah11

contractions and no, nothing like period pains but i did have2 back labours. Pushing for me just felt like a babys head was being squished out lol, i felt it as really hard pushing my pelvis apart. not painful as such, just horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## shazzaweb316

Contractions were by far the worst for me. I was induced which was an awful experience. I went from nothing to 5cm dialated and full labour in less than an hour. I was completely overwhelmed. I had never imagined that the contractions could be like that. It felt as if my whole body was being crushed ina vice(sorry, but trying to be honest:thumbup:) 
Thinking back to before I had Adam, I don't think any amount of people telling me how painful it would be would have prepared me for the actual thing. 
I am really hoping that I do not have to be induced this time as the thought of it terrifies me.


----------



## lizardbreath

Hands Down CONTRACTIONS! pushing is just a relief .


----------



## Frooty

Contractions way more painful than pushing for sure


----------



## goddess25

The contractions itself were worse for me.. the pushing was something to do while a contraction were happening. The crowning isn't fun but the contractions were worse.


----------



## AimeeM

Contractions for me. I also find the pushing a relief.


----------



## Minnyb

I think the early contractions are like very very strong period pains, but the pain soon becomes 'all-consuming' so I barely know where it's coming from. I think people feel the pain in different places and at different degrees depending on baby's position, their position, induction, how calm/tense they are etc. I genuinely believe that a birth with very little fear will bring far less pain. My best birth was my second and I was so laid back the MW had to constantly remind to push-apparently she delivered herself! Due to a bad third birth I haven't had that since but hoping for this time!


----------



## mummykcc

For me personally-the contractions started out like period pains that came in waves. They got closer together and more painfull as the labour went on. Towards the end they did get intense but it wasn't like anything i had imagined-i never expected to be so calm. 

I do think the contractions were the more painfull bit, but the pushing stage happened so quickly for me so it was literally a very short time of pushing then he was born-and as others have said it is so satisfying and rewarding to be handed your baby at the end of it :) 

I know all labour/births are different-so i don't know how things will happen this time around.


----------



## Loocyp

Contractions - My Pushing Time was 2 minutes x


----------



## Amethyste

Omg, I am really surprise to hear that contraction are the worse and that pushing is a relieved. The thing that freaks me out the most (first baby as you might have guessed) is the ring of fire. That is the part that really scares me !!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Amethyste said:


> Omg, I am really surprise to hear that contraction are the worse and that pushing is a relieved. The thing that freaks me out the most (first baby as you might have guessed) is the ring of fire. That is the part that really scares me !!

The ring of fire isn't that common actually. Most women will feel stretching down there and maybe a slight burning sensation, but the ring of fire (usually a more intense burning sensation) dosen't happen as much as people make it seem. Most of my clients say when the baby's head is out, it is such a amazing feeling to feel that head come out and the body to shortly follow. With ds2 (I didn't get to feel ds1 because I was medicated) it felt like stretching and pressure. I had no burning when his head came out, and then after that my body rested for a minute and then his whole body just came right out. It was incredible. I wouldn't worry about it, and the "high" you get from all the hormones after baby comes out is so amazing.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Contractions by a mile. Tbh the pushing stage didn't really hurt much at all, it's just extremely tiring. But it felt like a relief and the only part that really hurt was when baby's head was crowning (not gonna lie, that kills!).


----------



## RoxyRoo

Contractions were far worse for me, although when DD was crowning it hurt ALOT!


----------



## Dizzy321

Definatly contractions like everyone has said. Pushing just comes natural, your body does it for you (does hurt alot though!) x


----------



## katnav

contractions are definately more painful. When they told me I could push I was so happy. It is such a relief to be able to push through those contractions at the end of labour.


----------



## ebayfreak

Contractions for me felt the same as a cramp in my calf but in my tum instead. They were painful but not enough to make you cry. I cant really remember what the pushing felt like as I had had dia morphine at that point as I had been in labour for around 20 hours, I just know it was very tiring(didnt help that baby was actually stuck which was why everything took so long).


----------



## JessicaMarie

interesting to read replies, cause it was definitely pushing for me!!! I was exhausted after almost 24 hrs of labor, having contractions while pushing and my daughter was stuck so I was tearing. I was screaming and bawling, it was like a movie! haha I was so embarrassed when she was finally born. I cant even imagine that contractions would be more painful than that, but I guess I had a unique situation.


----------



## DebzD

For me the contractions were the more painful bit. I used gas and air through labour and they took that off me for the pushing which I thought (at the time) was going to make it unbearable, but it didn't :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

def contractions.but they arent that painful just like bad backache.

but pushing hurts but ur lil more distracted focusing on getting baby out. took me 2hrs of pushing :wacko:

but crowning was v v v v painfull!!

p.s i had no pain relief


----------



## teal

I found contractions more painful that pushing. It was an emergency forceps delivery with some serious tearing. I'd rather go through labour than the recovery I had. All worth it though :flow: xx


----------



## newmommy23

contractions were much much worse for me! pushing felt almost nice, because the pressure started to numb stuff ha


----------



## lola

Wow now I found the pushing to be the worst bit, the uncontrollable urge to vomit/push/expel everything from every orifice, hideous! I had a pretty intense labour last time with close together contractions and back to back baby and no pain relief...... contractions were almost funny though as I had been in such an evil mood in the lead up to it and as soon as my waters broke my hormones must have changed dramatically as I was just pleased to be getting somewhere..... until i had the urge to push then i wanted any drug and it was too late lol! different for everyone I guess.. x


----------



## beths baby

For me it was pushing that was the most painful. I was induced and the contractions only lasted an hour and 20 min and I had the pain in my back. So when I had to start pushing the back pain just got more intense.


----------



## holly2234

Contractions definitely. The only pain i felt when pushing was when the contraction ended and her nose was half out. She had a flat nose and i had a stinging graze!


----------



## rachael872211

Pushing for me was more painful just cause it went on for so long because he was getting stuck. I didnt know when it was going to be over. With the contractions, becasue I knew they were getting worse....and then on top of each other I knew it was progressing. 

Someone said that the ring of fire scared them, it also was the one thing I was scared about the most, but for me it was such a big relief because I knew it was the end I couldnt wait to feel it! x


----------



## JessicaMarie

I am guessing most people who say contractions had an epidural? :shrug:


----------



## FirstBean

Contractions were by far the worst for me.


----------



## fides

for me, i had no meds or gas/air or anything else, and the contractions were much more painful than the 1 push it took for baby to come out.


----------



## katnav

I said contractions but only had gas and air. I stayed at home for most of it and had the gas for the last 50 minutes.


----------



## teal

JessicaMarie said:


> I am guessing most people who say contractions had an epidural? :shrug:

No epidural here xx


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*I found contractions to be painful and pushing wasnt bad at all... just like a really big poo! he he x x x*


----------



## PinkGlitter87

teal said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> I am guessing most people who say contractions had an epidural? :shrug:
> 
> No epidural here xxClick to expand...

*Nor here, just gas and air (not through choice, 4 failed epidural attempts!), i found the pushing to be more like intense pressure than pain x x x
*


----------



## JessicaMarie

hm thats crazy- that was my husband's suggestion (about the epi)... i suppose every labor is different, i just feel like the question was like, "what hurt more, getting punched in the face or getting punched in the face while someone stabbed you?" and everyone is saying the first. I hope my next labor, I can say contractions too!!


----------



## stacey&bump

hi i found contractions more painful , pushing is more productive , ur channeling ur pain into something if u get me ? even at that with gas and air i found contractions manageable. The pain builds gradually and u learn to adapt and focus , just focus on ur breathing and try to stay calm and remember every contraction is one closer to meeting ur baby , good luck hun xx


----------



## Jayneypops

Thank you all so much for your responses, I am thinking of learning some Hypnobirthing techniques to help me stay focussed and relaxed. I have a tendancy to go into panic mode sometimes, and the last thing I want to feel is overwhelmed, as I know this will only slow down labour and make it more painful.

Hopefully my body will do what it needs to and I can roll with it!


----------



## chuck

I dint think either was painful to be honest. The pushing was far harder work than anything I have ever done before. really hard work.

But I had been put on my back in stirrups and couldn't argue I was in labour land and just getting on with it LOL so I was pushing up hill...silly bugger!


----------



## krismarie621

I found the contractions to be VERY painful as I progressed, and pushing to be a relief - especially because you know you're so close to baby coming. However, I had an epidural, so I suppose my answer isn't that credible.


----------



## youngmummy94

Contractions are horrible. My pushing stage was also horrible as I was pushing for 2 hours and he wasn't moving down and was posterior. Otherwise, at the beginning of the pushing stage it felt like relief through contractions.


----------



## chuck

I quite liked my ctx with DS2 I was so much more in control though in my own home breathing through them in a nice warm dark quiet environment with my fave film on in the background.

They were a total rush, quite exhilarating to be honest.


----------



## MrsPsandQs

Contractions were awful, pushing bad but the ring of fire - dear god I must have been an unlucky one to have felt it that bad then! I remember screaming 'ooooo the burn. The burn. Someone's set my bits on fire!' hillarious now, not so at the time! Lol


----------



## CarliCareBear

MrsPsandQs said:


> Contractions were awful, pushing bad but the ring of fire - dear god I must have been an unlucky one to have felt it that bad then! I remember screaming 'ooooo the burn. The burn. Someone's set my bits on fire!' hillarious now, not so at the time! Lol


dear god. i know i shouldn't be venturing into labor land just yet. i'm not new to pain by any means but i can't get over being terrified by "the ring of fire". and the pushing... i think a hard poo is the most agonizing feeling ever- can't even begin to imagine a baby!! :wacko:


----------



## Srrme

The contractions are HORRIBLE. Pushing actually helped alleviate them. :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

I didnt get a ring of fire so much as suddenly I thought someone was trying to rip my clit off with a pair of pliers LOL

But it only lasted moments,


----------



## Jayneypops

oh my god oh my god! LOL - Chuck that last statement literally made my 'down belows' wince! ouch.


----------



## chuck

It really isnt so bad, honestly, people get so caught up in OMFG it must be soooo painful.

It isnt so much pain as so effing intense you have no words to describe it.

Its amazing, I'd labour again right now its super awesome, like a really long rollercoaster ride

A lot of the vocalisations you hear women making arent necessarily because of the 'agony' but because its hard work, its the exertion and breathing techniques that are a lot of the noise.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pushing. ouch.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Pushing. 

Looking forward to seeing if birthing in water will make a difference. :)


----------

